# Train Driving with type 1 diabetes



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there everyone, im new to his site and was wondering if anyone could give me any insight to my problem.

I was orginally diagnosed as type 1 aug 2008 as i was a train driver they put me on metformin and my Hbac1 dropped to 5.5 which was excellent.My consultant then wrote to my employer saying in hindsight i was type 2 diabetic and not type 1.

Recenlty after feeling really ill went to my gp and hbac1 now 14.2 and sent back to hospital where they now say i am defo type 1 and back on insulin.

As im a train driver my employer is not too happy about going back to driving trains.
Has any one had simliar or can offer any advice on this matter


----------



## aymes (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, not something I have experience of but I've moved this to the general board as more people may see it here.

You're definately not the only one on here initially misdiagnosed, myself included! Sounds like you've been passed around a bit. Very surprised that they put you on metformin initially if they thought you were type 1 though..? I wondering if they were maybe thinking along the lines of MODY?  I hope everything is getting back on track (no train pun intended) for you now!

Welcome to the site!

A


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2009)

hi and welcome cant help with ypour qoestion but wanted to say hello x


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 3, 2009)

chestershepherd said:


> Hi there everyone, im new to his site and was wondering if anyone could give me any insight to my problem.
> 
> I was orginally diagnosed as type 1 aug 2008 as i was a train driver they put me on metformin and my Hbac1 dropped to 5.5 which was excellent.My consultant then wrote to my employer saying in hindsight i was type 2 diabetic and not type 1.
> 
> ...




Hi Chestershepherd,

Welcome to the site...the large extended family...

I'm sorry to hear...you were diagnosed as type 2 initially then the diagnosis changed to type 1......you've had a rough time of it over the past 12 mths...hopefully now you have the correct diagnosis and are on insulin..things should settle down for you...and your HbAc1 should lower..

I'm sorry I cant help with the train driving situation..Have you spoke to a union representative..health and safety exec...for further clarification.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Chestershepherd..

I've just searched yahoo engine...if you type in:  Type 1 diabetes and train driving....quiet a few links come up...these may help you and point you in the right direction.

Heidi
xx


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Chestershepherd,
> 
> Welcome to the site...the large extended family...
> 
> ...


Hi there thanks for the reply, yes its been a  tough 12 months but as you say now i am getting the correct medication I hope things will improve.
Have spoken to union  etc and apparenntly what i need to do is convince the company doctor that I can regonise hypos and well educated on diabetes etc and try and get the consultant that I pose no risk which I think is doubtful as we all know there is a always a risk of hypos, hence posting on this site to see if any fellow train or tube drivers where here.
And also to share my experience with others and learn from them also


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you so much will have a look and get back toyou


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats ok and hello


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

lol liked that bit about getting back on track


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

What insulin are you taking? You are right it is difficult as people with good control are at risk of hypo's the only way to completley avoid them are to run unacceptably high levels. 

I don't know if there are any train drivers with diabetes but things are always changing and it takes some people to challenge the rules and prove that people with diabetes can do certain jobs. Such as a guy who served on the front line in the US army.


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 3, 2009)

Lantus at night and 3 times daily with novarapid, after some research they are currently trialing insulin which reduces the risk of hypos but still in testing stages .I got 3 months off work whils tmy levels settle  so will use the time and try and get as much info as possible . Thanks for thereply


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm on the same insulins as you. I wonder if your hospital does a carb counting course, might be good for you to go whilst you have the time off. They will teach you how to match your insulin dose to the amount of carbohydrate in your meal. Means you can be flexible with your insulin and give better control. 
feel free to ask any questions there is usually someone who can help or share their experience.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this is a bit of a vague comment, but in summer 1987 I was working in Belfast, and met a retired diabetes specialist, who told me about a person with diabetes treated with insulin who drove on the Belfast Dublin railway - apparently he omitted insulin on days when he was driving, which didn't sound very safe, but meant he kept his job. This was just after the change in UK law which brough a blanket ban on people needing insulin driving vans, minibuses etc. 
Hope your union can help put you in touch with another train driver who uses insulin. It's the treatment rather generally has more impact than the diagnosis.


----------



## Lula (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I work for a train company and people with Type 1 are definitely not allowed to drive trains where I work. Not only that, but they are not allowed to do any jobs on the platform in case of fainting and falling on the track! I thoroughly disagree and am trying to encourage our Occupational Health department to revise their approach, but so far they have been completely immoveable. They don't seem to understand the concept of well-controlled diabetes and act as if people with type one are constantly on the verge of passing out. I was refused permission to go on a track-walk at night when there are no trains running whatsoever AND the electric current is switched off.

 It makes me furious! I hope you have much better luck with your employer!!


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope you are sucessful Lula in challenging occupational health. How many diabetics catch trains every day? I have never seen a report of someone falling under a train due to a hypo, maybe your work has some data of how mnay diabetics do fall under trains.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2009)

I know a couple of people with type 2 who work for train companies, but they are platform staff. One says he is more likely to be pushed under a train than go under one witha hypo!

There are type 1s in all kinds of jobs, and I read a bout a type 1 fireman sometime ago in Balance Magazine.

Good luck, I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I also know a type 1 fireman.

Have you considered contacting Careline? (the diabetes UK helpline). Im sure they can advise on an occupational and leagal point of view. (see their website for the number).

I wish you all the best with this, keep us posted! x


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I know a couple of people with type 2 who work for train companies, but they are platform staff. One says he is more likely to be pushed under a train than go under one witha hypo!
> 
> There are type 1s in all kinds of jobs, and I read a bout a type 1 fireman sometime ago in Balance Magazine.
> 
> Good luck, I hope everything works out for you



they proably right lol will see how it goes been with them since i left school so hopefully they will give me another job if i cant go back to drving


----------



## chestershepherd (Aug 21, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Yes I also know a type 1 fireman.
> 
> Have you considered contacting Careline? (the diabetes UK helpline). Im sure they can advise on an occupational and leagal point of view. (see their website for the number).
> 
> I wish you all the best with this, keep us posted! x



will keep you all updadated ofmy progress im hoping they will trial me as a test case for future drivers


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

chestershepherd said:


> will keep you all updadated ofmy progress im hoping they will trial me as a test case for future drivers



Hi Chester, I hope that, despite your doubts, you are successful and that your experience will be helpful to people in the future.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 7, 2009)

chestershepherd said:


> Update
> 
> Well today I have been told that my employer will not accept me back to drive trains(do understand why) and that I will be given 12 weeks notice ie they will give me 12 weeks to find another post within the company or be dismissed. Bit bad seeing as I have worked for them for 20 years now.
> 
> ...



That is awful about your employers and about the DDA.   I would get on to the DDA again and put everything in writing, its not on.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi , I'm sorry to hear this news  its a bl**dy disgrace !! , what ever happened to loyalty !! Grrr  Keep fighting !!! best of luck !! *


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2009)

hi there chestershepard sorry about the news like been said id keep going with it and fight all the way , all the best xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

I do hope that you can find another role in the company, but understand how it must have soured your feelings about them. Sadly, I think that employers nowadays think that people are so expendable and replaceable - they don't take time to consider the loyalty and years of good service given. I think the excuse 'there's no sentiment in business' is abhorrent.

Good luck to you, and fight them all the way!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 8, 2009)

Chester - sorry to hear your news, but thanks for letting us know. Hope they can offer you another post, although you probably realise that it will be at a lower salary. Hope your union can help with the transition. In this economic climate, any job may be better than nothing, although I'm sure ticket office duties, for example, won't match the satisfaction of the "open track".

There's the added complication of privatised railway companies - for various reasons, I know a lot of retired railway workers from old British Railways days, and met many in the recently privatised companies when surveying tickets in 1996 - a task that was only needed due to splitting up the system into many companies. I didn't know before that job that is was possible to travel Plymouth to Newcastle upon Tyne and back in a day! Anyway, they're some of the nicest people I've ever met - the dining car staff treated us as honorary train staff, so suggested we brought teabags / coffee, so they could supply us with hot water, plastic cups and tiny pots of milk, all cheaper than buying whole cups.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Chester,

Sorry to hear about your predicament.

One of the drivers at work became insulin dependent and lost his bus driving entitlement and went on to work in the driving school.

There is absolutely no pun intended in the next sentence.

Have you considered asking about doing a classroom based training job? Where you won't have to take direct responsibility of your trainees?


----------



## Lula (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Chester,

I'm so sorry to hear that you won't be able to drive any more. - But, like you, I do see why it would be unsafe to allow insulin-users to drive trains.

However, I heartily disagree with type-1's being given a total track restriction. We should be allowed to go on track walks, as we can pepare by testing blood sugar, and of course carrying hypo treatments. Its awful that you wouldn't be eligible for a trainer/teaching position simply beacuse they won't let you on the track. Even if they resfuse to allow you on track, there's no reason why you shoudn't have a position in the classroom. Its disgraceful that your employer intends to let you go. I wish you the best of luck in challenging them - please do keep us updated!

If my company tried to sack someone as result of them developing a health condition, I'm pretty sure there would be a strike!

Stay strong and good luck!


----------



## NiVZ (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello,

It is rediculous that diabetics are still restricted from doing some jobs.  Many of these blanket restrictions are carried over based on older evidence when blood sugar control was nowhere near as good as they are today.  There have been so many major scientific advances in diabetes it's about time some of these were re-addressed.

My brother was on a 4 year apprenticeship with a major oil company and found out at his very last medical a week before he was due to qualify and head offshore that he was Type 1 insulin dependent diabetic.  Luckily for him the company were very good and offered him the same job, but onshore (although the pay was a fair bit less, but still better than wasting 4 years)

Unfortunately not all employers are as keen to help as others even given years of loyal service (

Good luck!

NiVZ


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi chestershepherd,

Sounds like a nightmare must have been a shock to be diagnosed with type 1 at your age (i'm not saying your old in any way!) It's a shame that in this day and age that something like diabetes affects what jobs you can have especially if you love your job. Surely though if they can't keep you on as a train driver they have an obligation to find you another position within the company? have you thought about legal advice because I think it's discusting that you'll just be got rid of because of your medical condition. Good lucky anyway I hope you get it sorted out. 

Emma


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

Lula said:


> Hi Chester,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you won't be able to drive any more. - But, like you, I do see why it would be unsafe to allow insulin-users to drive trains.
> 
> ...


I know that i would be totally safe driving trains as test regular for blood levels and know the signc of hypos and not had one in a year(touch wood) unfornutanely as you know with the credit crunch things have changed a lot especially in the railway industry they are making cutbacks wherever they can and looks like  i will part of there cutbacks


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is rediculous that diabetics are still restricted from doing some jobs.  Many of these blanket restrictions are carried over based on older evidence when blood sugar control was nowhere near as good as they are today.  There have been so many major scientific advances in diabetes it's about time some of these were re-addressed.
> 
> ...


cheers for the reply yes after 26 years with my employer i am a bit dismayed though today they have said they will interview me for a Production Managers job but will have to pass a assement which I failed last year lol but keeping my fingers crossed. glad yout brother got a job after 4 years training and that he works for a decent company


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

chestershepherd said:


> cheers for the reply yes after 26 years with my employer i am a bit dismayed though today they have said they will interview me for a Production Managers job but will have to pass a assement which I failed last year lol but keeping my fingers crossed. glad yout brother got a job after 4 years training and that he works for a decent company



Good luck with the assessment and interview Chester!


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi chestershepherd,
> 
> Sounds like a nightmare must have been a shock to be diagnosed with type 1 at your age (i'm not saying your old in any way!) It's a shame that in this day and age that something like diabetes affects what jobs you can have especially if you love your job. Surely though if they can't keep you on as a train driver they have an obligation to find you another position within the company? have you thought about legal advice because I think it's discusting that you'll just be got rid of because of your medical condition. Good lucky anyway I hope you get it sorted out.
> 
> Emma


Thanks for your reply and comments it nice that sites like this exist to chat to others with diabetes and share comments and stories.Yes they do have another obligation to find me another job but at the moment there are no vacancies in my area and one driver they gave him train cleaning job . The job itself is fine its the salary reduction of 24k whish has hit . My mortgage is 900 a month brought my flat 2 years ago so in negative equity now rented for 7 years and then thought must get a place whilst i can still afford one and then bang lol.
And still confused if I am really type or type 2 as was orginally diagnosed type 1 aug 2008 then in dec 2009 they said I was type 2  and in hindsight they had misdiagnosed me and put on metformin and my levels where fine hbac1 was 5.7.Then I was having various helath problems and my levels raised to 14.3 so consultant said i was type 1 not type 2 and put back onto insulin again.


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Good luck with the assessment and interview Chester!


Thanks very much wil keep you all updated


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 9, 2009)

chestershepherd said:


> And still confused if I am really type or type 2 as was orginally diagnosed type 1 aug 2008 then in dec 2009 they said I was type 2  and in hindsight they had misdiagnosed me and put on metformin and my levels where fine hbac1 was 5.7.Then I was having various helath problems and my levels raised to 14.3 so consultant said i was type 1 not type 2 and put back onto insulin again.



If they is question over your diagnosis have you had antibody testing and c-peptide? If not then I think it's worth doing as the impact is very significant on your life.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2009)

It's more likely being on insulin or not than the diagnosis that's the deciding factor, but still worth asking for differential diagnosis if it could mean keeping your job.


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 9, 2009)

No not heard of that test before but defo worth having done if there is a chance I could save my job and career thanks for that info


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 9, 2009)

If it comes back that you have antibodies then that means you have type 1 and need insulin. if the c-peptide comes back low then that indicates you produce low levels of insulin and are more likely type 1. It's worth testing for because if there is a chance you are type 2 and could manage on something like byetta then they might accept you to continue driving. Might even be that you are a type 2 but still require insulin treatment. So don't want to get your hopes up, but I think you need all the information so that decisions can be made. best of luck to you.


----------



## NiVZ (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

Found this article from 2002.  It speaks more about American cases, but highlights the 'blanket discrimination' and how some people have challenged this and asked to be considered as an individual case.

[link]http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2002/10/01/3736/are-people-with-diabetes-treated-like-criminals/[/link]

NiVZ


----------



## chestershepherd (Sep 10, 2009)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Found this article from 2002.  It speaks more about American cases, but highlights the 'blanket discrimination' and how some people have challenged this and asked to be considered as an individual case.
> 
> ...


ok thats great thanks for taking the time to search for that will check it out


----------



## Copepod (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm really sorry you'll loose the train driving, but hope you can stay working for railways. I'm really pleased that my current job involves semi-regular (5 or 6 times per month) commuting a 12 minute train ride, using my bike for 3/4 mile at one end and 1.5 miles at other end, which is so much quicker, easier and more enjoyable than driving 20 miles each way. I don't need ticket office for these journeys, but prefer to use the advantage of ticket office staff knowledge for anything out of the ordinary eg holiday to north of Scotland last summer, with several stop-offs. So, hope you get some interesting journeys t oplan / sell tickets for!
However, I know what you mean about losing the thrill of the open track / road / sea etc. I lost the chance to drive minibuses & vans and thus continue working in ecotourism, lost chance to SCUBA dive professionally, lost chance to re-enlist in Territorial Army etc when diagnosed, and have had to change direction completely, but have managed to achieve ambitions in different ways eg couldn't work for British Antarctic Survey in Antarctica, but have worked at HQ and visited a couple of bases & a ship as a volunteer leader on a youth expedition to Chile, Falklands & South Georgia and carried out surveys with BAS collaborators.


----------



## williammcd (Oct 2, 2009)

srry to say but my experience with employers and diabetes is they are just plain ignorant of what it is ,
im a sand moulder to trade and for 2 years my doctor told me i had to tell my employer that i was diabetic because i worked with molten metals which is a rather dangerous job ,to cut a long story short when i told him i was diabetic and would need a position not involving molten metal, his reply was you've been a great servant to the company we will miss you,


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2009)

williammcd said:


> srry to say but my experience with employers and diabetes is they are just plain ignorant of what it is ,
> im a sand moulder to trade and for 2 years my doctor told me i had to tell my employer that i was diabetic because i worked with molten metals which is a rather dangerous job ,to cut a long story short when i told him i was diabetic and would need a position not involving molten metal, his reply was you've been a great servant to the company we will miss you,



That is illegal im sure


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

If you do tell an employer about diabetes, you must tell them how the condition affects you, not all the possible problems that might not affect you personally eg if Williammcd (type 2, but don't know his medication) did not have any hyopos, I can't see why he had to stop working with molten metal, but he if did have to stop that role, then his employer should have offered him alternative work in the same company, if an alternative was available and that he could do it. But if no suitable role existed, then redundancy might be the only option. Not sure how recently this happened, but the job situation is pretty dire for many people just now - not that people with diabetes should be any more or less affected than anyone else. Depending on how long ago it happened and how he feels about it, it might be worth Williammcd persuing an appeal?


----------



## Colinlee (Jul 30, 2010)

chestershepherd said:


> Hi there thanks for the reply, yes its been a  tough 12 months but as you say now i am getting the correct medication I hope things will improve.
> Have spoken to union  etc and apparenntly what i need to do is convince the company doctor that I can regonise hypos and well educated on diabetes etc and try and get the consultant that I pose no risk which I think is doubtful as we all know there is a always a risk of hypos, hence posting on this site to see if any fellow train or tube drivers where here.
> And also to share my experience with others and learn from them also



Hi chestershepherd,
I'm a train driver on the Tube and also a Aslef union rep. I've been driving trains since diagnoses in 2000 whilst on tablets, however in 2004 I was put onto insulin (Lantus) and was restricted from driving duties and then put into 13 week redeployment with medical termination if a job could not be found. I challenged this with the help of Aslef solicitors (Thompsons) by starting with a appeal to Occupational health dept and subsequently the company grievance procedure. My intention was to eventually go to employment tribunal and challenge the blanket ban on train driving and insulin. I started getting some success with my grievance in that my employment was extended until my grievance could be completed & resolved. After 2 more years and getting close to that ET I contacted my diabetic consultant to bring him in as a expert witness. He however got me off the insulin and onto tablets and BYETTA injections and I therefore got my train drivers job Back.
I was hoping to win a test case for all train drivers.
Since then because of poor control I have started insulin again (last 2 weeks) and have been restricted from all train driving / safety critical duties. My company are still operating a blanket ban approach that I intend to challenge including the Courts if necessary.
If your still employed (or not) I may be able to help! The railway group standards have changed since my original problem and certainly were in place when you made your post and it is no longer acceptable to have a blanket ban! Follow this link for the standards http://www.rgsonline.co.uk/Railway_...nagement/Codes of Practice/GORC3561 Iss 3.pdf
Also you may find this old article interesting https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News_Landing_Page/2003/Network-Rail-lifts-blanket-ban/ 
If your still employed you should go through Aslef. You have 3 months from termination to file a Employment Tribunal.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2010)

Colinlee, thank you for your input and welcome to the forum


----------



## Copepod (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome Colin and many thanks for seeking out an old thread to post such relevant and clear information. 
Blanket bans on people on insulin in any field of activity are a particular concern of mine too, although I haven't tried train driving, but have been prevented from rejoining armed forces, professionally driving minibuses and vans, professional SCUBA diving, working in Antarctica and on oil rigs and on ships.


----------



## mat5014 (Sep 16, 2010)

colin,
do you have any info for track workers on LUL? i.e Protection masters etc
I am a track safety trainer soon to go on victoza and if it doesnt work insulin.
95% of my work is classroom based but holding all the certificates/licences and medical is really going to be restricted if i do on go insulin.
any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Sep 19, 2010)

hi colin good to hear there is someone else out there challenging the blanket bans.

I am doing the same for UK pilots with a group called Pilots with Diabetes www.flyingwithdiabetes.com if you want another professional witness I suggest you get in touch with Tim Hoy. A diabetic firefighter who challenged the ban and now helps others to do the same. I can put you in touch with him if you pm me.

Karl


----------



## Ted129 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Type 2-combination!*

Hi 

I am type 2 diabetes and taking metformin,Apidra and Lantus my sugar levels are very high despite using the combination.
Before breakfast it is around 8.7 and two hours after it rises to 17.7
What should I do to lower the levels?

Thank you


----------



## Copepod (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Ted129.
Are you a train driver with type 1 diabetes? It sounds like you have type 2 diabetes. It might be better to post what sounds like a more general query in Newbies section.


----------



## saeybia (Mar 30, 2016)

I know this thread is quite old but just wanted to add some information.

I am a tube driver and was diagnosed with Type 1 a month ago. Well kinda 6 years but had lots of trouble with the diagnosis and only just had the gad test done recently which shows I am a t1 anyway different story.

I have been told I will be able to drive whilst using insulin but I have been removed from train driving duties for 3 months and during the time I have to prove I can control my diabetes without having any disabelitating hypos. I also have to run my bg around 7-8 so slightly higher than would be liked.

These changes are apparently quite new so I'm one of the first for my company who is going through this but it seems like a positive step forward.

Hope this helps type 1s or actually anyone on insulin there is no barrier when it comes to train driving if you can have good control.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2016)

saeybia said:


> I know this thread is quite old but just wanted to add some information.
> 
> I am a tube driver and was diagnosed with Type 1 a month ago. Well kinda 6 years but had lots of trouble with the diagnosis and only just had the gad test done recently which shows I am a t1 anyway different story.
> 
> ...


Good news Saeybia! Welcome to the forum  If there is anything we can help with, do let us know


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi saeybia - do you perchance belong to another diabetes forum?  Like myself, with a different User Name?

Sounds like a very familiar story to me!!  LOL


----------



## saeybia (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey Jenny

I haven't got a clue what your on about 

I remembered seeing the train stuff on here a while ago so thought I should add what is happening to me here as it helped me do some digging lol. I actually didn't realise my name was different on here as I login with my email lol

Daniel


----------



## Copepod (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for passing on the good news, saebiya / Daniel. Does the change apply to all train companies, or only London Underground?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

saeybia said:


> I know this thread is quite old but just wanted to add some information.
> 
> I am a tube driver and was diagnosed with Type 1 a month ago. Well kinda 6 years but had lots of trouble with the diagnosis and only just had the gad test done recently which shows I am a t1 anyway different story.
> 
> ...



Just out of curiousity, what line do you drive on? I work at TfL but was a driver on the H&C for 13 years!


----------



## saeybia (Mar 31, 2016)

What has happened is the railway medical guidelines have been updated and the insulin blanket ban has been lifted. People on insulin now have to be reviewed on a case by case basis and I believe it's all UK railways not just the underground. 

Oh and I work on the central but have done a few others lol. Haven't done the H&C tho lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

saeybia said:


> What has happened is the railway medical guidelines have been updated and the insulin blanket ban has been lifted. People on insulin now have to be reviewed on a case by case basis and I believe it's all UK railways not just the underground.
> 
> Oh and I work on the central but have done a few others lol. Haven't done the H&C tho lol



I only ever drove the H&C, loved it. I know a couple of central line drivers. I now work at HSE, but Ive been on the underground for 18 years now.


----------



## saeybia (Mar 31, 2016)

I only hear bad things about the H&C lol. 18 years wow. I'm a baby 9 years lol. 

Was HSE a choice?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

I was an I/Op and ended up doing a 6 month secondment to the upgrades team for the S Stock stuff, I enjoyed the monday to friday part of it. Then I saw a job come up on the Rule Book team (which was known as Network improvement) and ive been here for just over 3 years now. We got incorporated into HSE about 18 months ago now. I love what I do now.


----------



## saeybia (Mar 31, 2016)

I often think that I would enjoy a Monday - Friday role, but then I also really enjoy the shift work, well dead lates anyway, lol as that way I can do stuff when its quiet during the week and I dont have to travel during the peak! I dont understand how anyone does that! its horrible!!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2016)

I just wanted to add this message to Daniel - Liar, Liar! - Your bum's on fire!


----------



## saeybia (Mar 31, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I just wanted to add this message to Daniel - Liar, Liar! - Your bum's on fire!


Hahahahaha. Maybe


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

I do 0800 - 1530, so I miss travelling in peak times. I also have the advantage of being able to work from home when I need to, which comes in handy for Dr appointments and stuff.


----------



## saeybia (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow that's good! Sounds like I need a role change lol


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 1, 2016)

I havent looked back. 13 years on the front was enough for me. I did do permanent nights for about 5 years of that.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 1, 2016)

Permanent nights for 5 years? Ouch!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Permanent nights for 5 years? Ouch!!



I chose to do them Rosie, 7 nights in a row, 1 day off, 3 short days in work, then 3 days off, then back to the night shift.


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh ... hello Daniel.  I came over to look for something else and saw the train driver thread... thought of you!


----------



## saeybia (May 14, 2016)

Hi Patti your everywhere too then lol

Well as little update LUL's Occ health has said I can drive the trains again but I have to be risk assessed first by HSE in two weeks and they if they say I can then I should be back to driving in about a months time.


----------



## trophywench (May 14, 2016)

Oh - brill news Daniel!! - and a milestone for diabetics, too.

Do obviously let us know what happens - since it's good info to have on a forum!


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2016)

saeybia said:


> Hi Patti your everywhere too then lol
> 
> Well as little update LUL's Occ health has said I can drive the trains again but I have to be risk assessed first by HSE in two weeks and they if they say I can then I should be back to driving in about a months time.


Excellent news! I hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## saeybia (May 25, 2016)

Just a quick update. My work have now risk assessed me and have agreed being diabetic and taking insulin has no risk to me doing my job or the people of London. Fingers crossed once all the paper work has been typed and sorted I should be back driving trains. The first t1 for my company doing this.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 25, 2016)

Thats great news. They may even do a story about you for the intranet or On The Move mag.


----------



## saeybia (May 25, 2016)

OMG! Don't say that, I hope they don't, lol


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

saeybia said:


> Just a quick update. My work have now risk assessed me and have agreed being diabetic and taking insulin has no risk to me doing my job or the people of London. Fingers crossed once all the paper work has been typed and sorted I should be back driving trains. The first t1 for my company doing this.


That's terrific news!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 25, 2016)

saeybia said:


> OMG! Don't say that, I hope they don't, lol



Haha! You never know. I've had my fair share of articles. Including the latest blog article on the intranet!


----------



## trophywench (May 25, 2016)

Hee hee - I already know this and I'm chuffed to pieces !!


----------



## saeybia (Jun 20, 2016)

Just a quick update. I have seen my works occupational health today and they have singed me back to driving trains. I am the first Insulin dependant diabetic driving for my company they are also going to look into funding libre sensors and a pump privately for me too


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 20, 2016)

saeybia said:


> singed me back to driving trains


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 20, 2016)

That's brilliant news.


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 20, 2016)

That is really great news. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

saeybia said:


> Just a quick update. I have seen my works occupational health today and they have singed me back to driving trains. I am the first Insulin dependant diabetic driving for my company they are also going to look into funding libre sensors and a pump privately for me too


Excellent news!  Good company!


----------



## bongo (Aug 18, 2016)

great news saeybia! I find great comfort in your news. I work on rail and am currently questioning the red triangle on my PTS card. There is still basically a blanket ban on type one diabetics going trackside alone. indeed I have seen BUPA document stating it during a medical. I'm hopeful that thinks are changing, indeed new criteria are out for consultation hopeful making it easier for diabetics under contol to access the rail network without a baby sitter


----------



## saeybia (Aug 18, 2016)

That's quite weird. It certainly is not a UK blanket ban on going track side without a baby sitter as I do it daily and we have to follow the same bans as NR. I'm not saying NR has a ban still, obviously I don't work for them you do lol but now it's just a NR ban which makes it slightly easier to get past as they are now allowed to change their rules. 

Good luck questioning them on it. Don't give up keep going. There is no reason they should not be doing a case by case assessment. Otherwise they are discriminating against you!


----------



## bongo (Aug 18, 2016)

the sentinal pts system is the issue do you need pts for the underground or do they have their own system?


----------



## saeybia (Aug 18, 2016)

We use the Lucas system but switching over to sentinal system apparently.


----------



## bongo (Aug 24, 2016)

I see - what company does your medical? do yo have an individual risk assessment? - I would be interested in seeing it


----------



## saeybia (Aug 24, 2016)

Our medicals are all in house. We don't use extremal sources for those which is good as it helps to keep consistency. Risk assessment well they simply went through the existing risk assessments for train operators and decided the only thing needed ton be changed was if I go onto the tracks the juice in the area should be discharged.


----------



## Colin dale (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi interested is this thead. ... I'm type 1 and lost my tickets to operate Road Rail machines may 2016 because of NWR rules. I'd like some advise as to taking it further. 
Its OK for me to operate machines diggers on NWR jobs as long as they don't have the rail wheels (bogies) it's so silly. I know a few operaters that have lost there job too.

Any help appreciated 

Thankyou


----------

